
Openness to immigration drives economic success - jseliger
http://cityobservatory.org/openness-to-immigration-drives-economic-success/
======
rick_perez
Let's be honest here. Silicon Valley only wants 'openness to immigration'
because they can get cheap labor and the H1B Visa makes it very difficult for
a person to move to another job when they get here.

It's all about money. Don't let any of these feel-good articles make you think
differently.

I also find it ironic that the same people that complain that there needs to
be an increase in the minimum wage also want to flood the market with cheap
labor from overseas, which will reduce American's wages.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Let's be honest here. Silicon Valley only wants 'openness to immigration'
> because they can get cheap labor and the H1B Visa makes it very difficult
> for a person to move to another job when they get here.

Silicon Valley would probably be quite happy with a policy which allowed less
overhead for visas without any visa-related job mobility restrictions. They
fight for more H-1Bs not because they particularly like the H-1B, but because
it's what they have, and it's a lot easier to win (or at least avoid a big
loss) over quotas than over the fundamental structure of the immigration
system.

